#ubuntu-uds-plenary 2013-11-19
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-plenary to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/plenary/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/11/19/%23ubuntu-uds-plenary.html
 * popey gets tea and biscuits
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-plenary to: Track:  | Intro by Jono Bacon | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/22027/intro-by-jono-bacon-keynote-by-mark-shuttleworth/
<mdeslaur> \o
 * Ursinha waves
<alecu> hola!
<winael> Hi everyone
<cheerockie> hi
<balloons> howdy howdy
<jono> hey all
<karni> hi!
<manornk> hey all
<WebbyIT> o/
<Aung> Yes?
<DanChapman> \o
<dobey-uds> no
<bittin> o/
<timchen119> o/
<dholbach> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/22027/intro-by-jono-bacon-keynote-by-mark-shuttleworth/
<Saviq> jono, it's working :)
<zyga> jono: live
<xnox> 23s rolling.
<layolayo> working
<dholbach> woohoo
<Ursinha> it's on
<cheerockie> great
<rickspencer3> o/ jono
<ogra_> hey jono
<tvoss_> jono o/
<slavo> yes, yes
<bittin> i can see you Jono =)
<Azendale> I can hear you, now I just have to find the right tab
<NuSuey> it's working :)
<alecu> I can hear you fine
<winael> Hello Jono
<cheerockie> hello Jono, hello Mark
<MaoKue> I can see u :)
<MRgauss> test
<manornk> Yeah, we see you
<Lord_Ankalus> I see
<NuSuey> hello mark & jono:)
<netcurli> hello jono
<xstoro> hello jeno its live
<coen22> I can see you
<zyga> \o/ :)
<winael> Is someone is in charge of the minute of the plenary ?
<Vipindev> I am who I am...
<TReda> Hello everybody !
<Vipindev> I cannot enter into pad
<ravi> hi
<Vipindev> Someone help me to enter into pad
<karni> Vipindev: I suspect it is disabled for the keynote. I might be wrong, though.
<Vipindev> Oh!
<Vipindev> Anyway, no need right now..
<ravi> i`ve a question?
<zyga> karni: I can open the pad with the dedicated link
<Ursinha> Vipindev, http://pad.ubuntu.com/uds-1311-intro-by-jono-bacon-keynote-by-mark-shuttleworth
<karni> zyga: aha, thanks Ursinha
<zyga> though pad seems to work for me now on other pages
<zyga> so try that
<Ursinha> no problem :) sometimes you need to click in the external notes window so it can log you in
<Ursinha> and then it works
<ravi> how to install devc6 lib in ubuntu???
<zyga> is it just me or is that the old ubuntu logo in the icon?
<zyga> the page icon that is
<mhall119> ravi: this isn't a time for support
<mhall119> ravi: try #ubuntu
<ogra_> ravi, this kind of question should be better asked in #ubuntu
<ravi> ok
<WebbyIT> wow, what fantastic numbers!
<Ursinha> lol
<ogra_> hippie goat !
<NikTh> Who is speaking now ? Mark or Jono ? Voices are too identical .. :-P
<ogra_> jono
<cwayne_> NikTh, jono
<zyga> NikTh: jono
<zyga> ogra_: hey, long time :)
<ogra_> :)
<WebbyIT> lol
<bipul> Hello :d
<ogra_> this slide kind of looked like a variation of the ballemr song
<ogra_> *ballmer
<manornk> jono: Can you answer me just one question. I am CEO at NGO, and want to promote Ubuntu, and tech through it. Is there any way to be licenced, by Ubuntu?
<xnox> manornk: what do you want to do? in practice no license is required to use or promote ubuntu.
<popey> manornk: this isn't really a Q&A session.
<xnox> manornk: have you contacted your local Ubuntu LoCo team?
<manornk> xnox: I want to promote, and kind of make goverment to change their OS. I need independent work, I need some CDs, some marketing materials, so we can work productivly
<Guest82538> Marta
<MooDoo> manornk: sounds like you need to contact your nearest loco team :)
<xnox> manornk: get in touch with Ubuntu Community Council and chat to them. They can provide/approve CDs marketing materials, etc.
<xnox> manornk: if your local LoCo team is approved, they may already have the CDs marketing materials, etc.
<phano04> thanks
<ogra_> manornk, http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/
<NikTh> xnox: veriffied, not approved :-P
 * Ursinha is waiting for the vegetables presentation
<ubuntulovingplan> what is this about?
<ubuntulovingplan> all about google hangouts?
<popey> Ursinha: Tomatoes are not vegetables!
<Ursinha> popey, lol
<karni> ubuntulovingplan: The meetings are held on Google Hangouts
<mhall119> they're virtually vegetables
<popey> Bet he puts that picture of Tomatoes up again just to taunt me!
<mhall119> and this is virtual UDS
<MooDoo> ubuntulovingplan: http://uds.ubuntu.com/
<ubuntulovingplan> ah thanks
<manornk> I don't see button for hangout
<popey> you will when the sessions start
<med_> The plenary is closed
<popey> but not for this plenary one
<med_> (not open to joining)
<bipul> when it will start?
<Ursinha> bipul, intro keynote is on
<nik90> bipul: check the schedule at http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/2013-11-19/
<nik90> bipul: the next session starts at 15:05 UTC
<sabdfl> jono is mapping out the week, and the tools and the process, now
<Ursinha> bipul, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4kHQeu4SJk
<bipul> Thank you.
<sabdfl> i'll be on shortly
<sabdfl> we'll have some Q&A, pls address questions to dholbach
<dholbach> hello hello :)
<mhall119> dholbach: standard "QUESTION: " prefix applies?
 * ogra_ waves to \sh
<fagan> What a glorious beard
<popey> +1
<\sh> Hey Ogra :)
<dholbach> mhall119, sure, or highlight me - both works for me :)
<carakas> Wow that beard, didn't see that one comming
<NuSuey> epic beard
<dobey-uds> the painting behind, is very fitting with the beard
<NikTh> woW.. What's with the beard ?
<prasadhg> :D
<AOLCraig> Movember
<JackYu> :)
<karni> I'm sure Mark appreciates the focus, guys..
<med_> sabdfl has been in open source long enough that he's officially a gray beard now.
<carakas> ow forgot about that :p
<dholbach> any questions for Mark? ping me and I'll relay the question
<zyga> video is off?
<dholbach> zyga, not for me
<Ursinha> zyga, only for a short moment but is back
<sergiusens> Ursinha, your latency is better it seems :-)
<mardy> dholbach: If I join the Hangout on Air and make some silly face, do I get fired? ;-)
<Ursinha> sergiusens, what a miracle :P
<zyga> yeah, it's back now
<MaoKue> yeah
<dholbach> mardy, I wouldn't try ;-)
<mhall119> mardy: you're fired already just for thinking it
<manornk> dholbach: Can you give me link, to connect to hangout
<mardy> mhall119: lol (I hope)
<med_> mardy, some of us just have  naturally funny faces, we can't help it.
<dholbach> manornk, no, this is a "talk"
<dholbach> manornk, please just let me know your question and I'll pass it on
<sergiusens> manornk, or do you want the stream? -> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/22027/intro-by-jono-bacon-keynote-by-mark-shuttleworth/
<fagan> I really want a phone to play with :-/
<manornk> Thanks, I'm good :D
<dpm> \o/
<karni> fagan: Buy one, just like the mac ;)
<fagan> karni: hahah yeah but my nexus is just 1 version too low
<JoshStrobl> Hello all!
<fagan> It seem like such a waste
<raja> when is the Ubuntu phone release?
<mhall119> raja: it was 13.10
<JoshStrobl> @raja: There already was one.
<nik90> ooh core apps on the unity 7 :D
<JoshStrobl> @raja Ubuntu Touch 1.0 was released with Ubuntu 13.10.
<popey> nik90: ☻
<raja> official phone
<carakas> Are there plans for dualboot with android and still be able to update Ubuntu touch, because that doesn't work with MultiRom Tassadar
<raja> i was asking
<ogra_> raja, next will be in april ... but the quality is so good that you can also use the rolling devel release
<mhall119> raja: if you're asking about actual hardware, there isn't any yet
<Vipindev> Google+ Hangout why blocking?
<dholbach> Vipindev, this is a talk
<mhall119> Vipindev: this isn't a group session, it's a keynote
<ogra_> Vipindev, it is a talk, not a hangout
<dholbach> Vipindev, I'll pass on questions, which are asked here on IRC
<fagan> Vipindev: well this is just a keynote
<raja> i am waiting for Ubuntu edge
<ogra_> Vipindev, ask your questions to dholbach and he will forward
<cragdor> Has UbuntuTV been canned and will the phone follow. I have tried to checkout the code to work on a MultiSeat scenario to find that it only works with 12.04, and there is no build for newer desktops
<fagan> raja: the edge failed the indiegogo
<JoshStrobl> @raja There won't be one...at least not for a long while.
<dobey-uds> dholbach: why does everyone want to get into the hangout with mark?
<mhall119> raja: unfortunately that wasn't funded, so it isn't being built
<sergiusens> raja, don't hold your breath
<Vipindev> Ok. Got it.
<raja> then how will i get one
<mhall119> raja: you'll have to wait for a traditional OEM to build one
<ogra_> raja, get a nexus 4 or 5 ...
<fagan> raja: well there will be other hardware partners making phones
<ogra_> raja, or wait
<raja> i want official phone hardware for me and my family
<JoshStrobl> @cragdor I imagine Ubuntu TV will be worked on after 15.x. First Unity 8 on phones (already exists), then tablets, then desktops, then TVs.
<JoshStrobl> Seems like a logical step.
<dholbach> dobey-uds, good one :)
<JoshStrobl> @raja Well then you're S.O.L. for now.
<raja> what?
<JoshStrobl> sh** outta luck
<mhall119> raja: he means you'll have to wait
<dobey-uds> raja: the best supported device right now is the nexus 4
<cragdor> @JoshStrobl : Just seems a shame since there has been considerable work on it for it to be shelved and left in the dark
<dobey-uds> raja: so buy them and flash them with ubuntu if you want something now
<raja> i can wait for even 1 year for ubuntu hardware
<jdrab> yes
<JoshStrobl> @cragdor Agreed. But Canonical needs focus. I don't think the t.v. would've been a good first step, particularly for Unity 8. Scaling down from up, rather than the other way around, doesn't work well.
<dholbach> any more questions for Mark?
<SuperMatt> yes! Is Mark taking part in Movember/No shave November right now?
<SuperMatt> ;)
<raja> is ubuntu touch 64 bit?
<Personater2> i hope they will add support for Galaxy S Series... i really want ubuntu touch :/
<cjwatson> raja: Not as yet
<mhall119> raja: not yet
<cragdor> @JoshStrobl : Well the good thing is theres always XMBC with ubuntu. Is there plan to improve MultiSeat scenarios with Ubuntu and Unity
<JoshStrobl> To Mark: Can we get some sort of commitment from Canonical that they'll push more code upstream, particularly to communities like Debian.
<JoshStrobl> @cragdor I have no idea.
<jono> any questions, folks?
<mhall119> JoshStrobl: name-drop dholbach in your questions, he's collecting them for mark
<cjwatson> The work to make it 64-bit is probably fairly minimal (most packages are built, it'd just be a matter of removing a few hardcoded assumptions), though
<jono> enter them with QUESTION
<JoshStrobl> QUESTION: Can we get some sort of commitment from Canonical that they'll push more code upstream, particularly to communities like Debian.
<dholbach> SuperMatt, JoshStrobl: noted
<rbasak> JoshStrobl: we already do. Are you aware of http://udd.debian.org/cgi-bin/ubuntu_usertag.cgi for example? Can you quantify exactly what improvement you want?
<SuperMatt> thanks :D
<JoshStrobl> @dholbach Thanks =)
<cragdor> Sorry @JoshStrobl i thought you were answer questions from the Canonical  side
<ogra_> cjwatson, and a matter of getting HW to actually run 64bit touch on ;)
<cjwatson> JoshStrobl: It's interesting you specifically mention Debian there, since in fact we push a very large amount of work to Debian ...
<raja> is ubuntu touch available for nexus 5
<JoshStrobl> @cragdor Nope, not answering questions on anyones part besides my own. Don't take my word as official.
<cjwatson> ogra_: Right :-)
<NikTh> QUESTION: The goals for Ubuntu 14.04 desktop edition. It will start with Unity 7 and Xorg, but will eventually switch to Mir and Unity 8 in a future point release ?
<ogra_> raja, it will likely be soon ... we need to port the codebase to android 4.4 first
<dholbach> NikTh, noted
<cjwatson> (In fact, I'd say that the amount of work we push elsewhere is often underestimated because a lot of it goes via Debian as our immediate upstream)
<JoshStrobl> @NikTh: Yes, it will eventually switch to Unity 8 and Mir. I believe they are aiming for a 15.X release.
<xnox> NikTh: subsequent releases will, but 14.04.x point release will most lickely stay similar to 14.04.0 release.
<ogra_> LXC is also a core part of the phone OS ;)
<JoshStrobl> QUESTION: There hasn't been much improvement to Ubuntu One, in fact plugins for software like Nautilus have practically been dropped. Given how crucial cloud storage and cloud integration is to mobile, as well as improving convergence (cloud storage enables access to files on a multitude of devices), do you see some focus being spent on Ubuntu One in the near future?
<JoshStrobl> ^^ Sorry my question was a bit long @dholbach
<dholbach> JoshStrobl, noted
<raja> which manufacture will release the Ubuntu touch hardware first?
<cragdor> QUESTION: Is there plans for implementing a HomeServer version of the OS, to support the growing adoption of smaller light weight appliances.
<JoshStrobl> @raja: Most likely no announcements at this moment in time.
<NikTh> xnox: I'm not sure. The new HWE stack is very promising. Maybe they have plans for a complete switch to Mir in a future point release.. (e.g. 14.04.2 or .3 ..etc)
<dholbach> cragdor, noted
<xnox> NikTh: there is a session about HEW stacks for 14.04, join there to discuss what will / will not go into HWE stacks.
<NikTh> xnox: I know. I'm not sure if I can make it.. :-(
<dholbach> keep your questions coming
<dholbach> just ping me
<xnox> NikTh: it will be recorded and you can watch it & discuss it on mailing lists after the fact.
<dholbach> or use QUESTION: so I can spot it better :)
<MaoKue> guys, I want to install ubuntu touch on my samsung note 10.1
<MaoKue> anyone can help ?
<Ganesh> 123
<JoshStrobl> @MaoKue: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<fagan> I really want to try out unity8 on the desktop too :)
<ogra_> MaoKue, the people in #ubuntu-touch can point you to the right docs
<MaoKue> @ogra thanks :)
<chilicuil> MaoKue: or #ubuntu-touch
<Vipindev> Another doubt : Is there any way to get Ubuntu phone in Symbian OS that has stopped by the Nokia
<dholbach> HAHAHA
<NikTh> xnox:  I didn't know about mailing lists and this "after the fact convesation".. thanks you pointed out.
<rickspencer3> !
<karni> :D
<shan141> good
<ogra_> oh my
<fagan> Lol
<Ursinha> lol
<raja> does Ubuntu touch support android applications?
<AOLCraig> lol
<cjwatson> FYI there's likely to be a version of grub in trusty soonish that works on armhf, at least if the u-boot api is enabled; perhaps that will help with the dual-boot story
<mhall119> somebody quote that and post it everywhere
<tvoss_>  lol
<Vipindev> Symbian Phone support in Ubuntu?
<tvoss_> mhall119, +1 :)
<jono> :-)
<med_> Teen Wolf FTW.
<jono> so I moisturize, deal with it.
<jono> lol
<cjwatson> bah, my connection dropped just as apparently Mark said something entertaining
<fagan> Vipindev: there has been ports of some apps from symbian im pretty sure
<med_> cjwatson, yes you did!
<raja> question: does Ubuntu touch support android applications?
<med_> catch the youtube at 47 minutes in
<mhall119> raja: no
<dholbach> raja, noted
<ogra_> cjwatson, he promised android/ubuntu dual boot
<cjwatson> med_: ta, will go back later :)
<med_> maybe 45min.s
<JoshStrobl> QUESTION: Is Mark going for a Richard Stallman look?
<jcastro> sabdfl: http://udd.debian.org/cgi-bin/ubuntu_usertag.cgi
<jcastro> they're tracked, but they don't tell the whole story
<dholbach> maybe we can get some more serious questions? :)
<dobey-uds> who is continually joining and dropping out of the hangout?
<JackYu> dholbach, a short question, is there no physical uds anymore?
<cjwatson> in particular they don't tell the story of Ubuntu developers who (co-)maintain packages in Debian and commit to Debian-hosted version control directly or upload packages directly there
<dobey-uds> Vipindev: is that you?
<cjwatson> which accounts for a lot
<xnox> jcastro: that's only a fraction of patches. A lot of them are not tagged to appear there.
<dholbach> JackYu, not right now
<cprofitt> QUESTION: does Ubuntu track upstream submissions that are not accepted by the upstream?
<JoshStrobl> @dholbach I wasn't actually thinking you'd include that question.
<Vipindev> Why don't Ubuntu get support for those old symbian phones, recently Nokia Pure 808 , so recycling won't happent fast?
<cjwatson> cprofitt: I'm not aware that we do
<phiphi> QUESTION: Will the touch (Ubuntu SDK) apps become available on the desktop in 14.04?
<xnox> Vipindev: that would be near to imposible.
<jcastro> xnox, yes, it's not accurate, I was just pointing out that we did try to measure that at some point.
<ogra_> Vipindev, because these phones dont even remotely match the minimal HW spec
<dholbach> phiphi, there's going to be a session about it this UDS
<ogra_> Vipindev, it is also a lot of work to port to a new phone
<jcastro> but I gave a talk at the debconf in NYC on why that wasn't working out, and the best thing for us to do is to just make working with Debian part of our ingrained culture.
<cjwatson> jcastro: it's not a terrible measurement, I've found it useful in various contexts - we just need to advertise (as you did) that it's not complete
<nik90> phiphi: this was addressed by mark at the begining
<fagan> dholbach: social features are pretty important to the phone experience is there anything specific going on there that we can look forward to?
<nik90> phiphi: but short answer 'yes'
<cjwatson> I'd say short answer "to some extent"
<dholbach> fagan, noted
<cjwatson> there are difficulties around confinement
<jcastro> cjwatson, it's a good response to "you don't do anything at all", but it's hard to explain a complex relationship in a tweet-like snippet
<cjwatson> jcastro: Yeah
<jono> Chirs, hey! :-)
<SuperMatt> hmmm... homeserver does sound like a good idea
<MainARTA> QUESTION: Is it going to be possibility to use Android app in Ubuntu One?
<JoshStrobl> in ubuntu One?
<JoshStrobl> wwat?
<zyga> MainARTA: in ubuntu?
<dholbach> MainARTA, that question was already asked - I'll give it to Mark in a sec
<zyga> MainARTA: ubuntu one is already on android today
<JoshStrobl> Do you mean on Ubuntu Touch?
<nik90> or ubuntu touch
<pritz> QUESTION: 1) Any new Core Apps planned for this cycle other than what was developed for 13.10 cycle?  Such as native Facebook, Twitter apps? 2)Any updates about Ubuntu mobile OEM?
<MainARTA> sorry, ubuntu touch
<raja> question: does Ubuntu touch support penetration testing?
<sajjad> legally, will you abide by sanctions against Iran?
<dholbach> pritz, noted
<JoshStrobl> @sajjad They are required to abide by sanctions, regulations, laws. So yes, most likely.
<mhall119> pritz: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/22069/appdev-1311-reminders-app-planning/
<KaleoF> there is a session about that: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/22038/responsive-design/
<cprofitt> thanks sabdfl
<karni> thank you
<Azendale> sajjad: How would that apply to ubuntu? What would abiding by sanctions against Iran look like?
<sabdfl> my pleasure cprofitt!
<JoshStrobl> thanks Mark and Jono!
<ogra_> thanks sabdfl and jono !
<shengyao> sabdfl: thanks
<sabdfl> you're all welcome.  have a great uds!
<karni> :)
<chilicuil> my lag must be incredible long, I still can hear Mark answering questions xD
<nik90> thnx for sabdfl and jono for the plenary..lokking forward to the app dev session
<JoshStrobl> @chilicuil Yep, it's already done bud :D
<nik90> sesions*
<dobey-uds> Azendale: the laws are obviously different in different countries
<dobey-uds> Azendale: if you want to know exactly, you'd need to ask lawyers
<Vipindev> Ended...
<chilicuil> ok, now it's done, thanks for the plenary!
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-plenary to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/plenary/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/11/19/%23ubuntu-uds-plenary.html
<justynt> working great
<alannm37> ubuntu is too complicated (commands) and very incompatible (games), people don't want that and want ease of access. Main reasons why I wouldn't use ubuntu. Also dedicated graphics
<justynt> lets talk about the elephant in the room, mir ;)
<Sharib> hey
<justynt> we need an environment, as well as a platform
<keshav> hi
 * keshav slaps keshav around a bit with a large trout
 * keshav slaps mickeypash around a bit with a large trout
 * keshav slaps zhangchao_UK around a bit with a large trout
 * eeref slaps ZacharyIgielman around a bit with a large trout
<jono> OveRisberg, you there?
<pureCenor> yep you are on
<pureCenor> yep you are on
<fortinux> hi
<Guest58762> whatever
<Coolville> I can see
#ubuntu-uds-plenary 2013-11-20
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-plenary to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/plenary/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/11/20/%23ubuntu-uds-plenary.html
 * t3rnary slaps t3rnary around a bit with a large trout
<bjh33> hi
<Muwanguzi7> Hi
 * Peethu slaps Peethu around a bit with a large trout
<cprofitt> Peethu: was it raw or cooked?
<Peethu> just checkin in
<Peethu> hate 13.10v.. installing 12.1 again
<Peethu> cprofit: u thr
<cprofitt> I am
<cprofitt> Peethu: I am rather fond of 13.10
<cprofitt> though I will be migrating my testing box to 14.04 soon
<Peethu> i starter in case of ubuntu dev
<Peethu> cprofit:
<Peethu> did you tried in phone
<Peethu> cprofit:
<Peethu> seems like u r busy.. back later
<balloons> howdy everyone
<balloons> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/72cpi5ial81gk1qbofl262k96o?authuser=0&hl=en for anyone who wants to join the hangout
<pleia2> balloons: I think you meant that for #ubuntu-uds-community-2
<balloons> haha, ty pleia2
<lool> mhall119: Heya, we'd need a followup session for the "System framework for apps" discussion (that just happened in Core 1), what's the best way to do this?
<mhall119> lool: go to summit.ubuntu.com, propose a meeting using the link on the right
<mhall119> if you have room in the Core rooms, put it in the Core track and ask one of those leads to schedule it
<mhall119> otherwise put it on the hallway track and ask msm to schedule it
<lool> mhall119: filed http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/22125/followup-session-for-system-framework-for-apps/ in the appdev track (where it originally was, but it was scheduled in core 1 due to lack of slots I guess); it doesn't really matter if this ends up in the hallway track though
<lool> mhall119: (would you mind scheduling it?)
<mhall119> lool: do you have a time you'd prefer?
<mhall119> lool: or day?
<lool> mhall119: no
<lool> well, I'd like the lowest number of conflicts  :-)
<mhall119> lool: 16:00 UTC tomorrow then
<lool> thanks
<mhall119> np
<lool> ah crap, it's the time of the push notifications followup
<lool> well I guess I'll divide my time
<lool> (actually I was confused, it's all good)
<lool> the apparmor parser also takes time
<lool> content hub?  or HUD?
<lool> QUESTION: do we need separate chroots for native builds and cross-builds due to multiarch deps still?
<lool> I mean if I'm on trusty/amd64 and I want to a) cross-build to saucy/armhf and b) build for saucy/amd64, can I use a single chroot?
<lool> ups ECHAN
<Pieter-Wageninge> Hi
#ubuntu-uds-plenary 2013-11-21
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-plenary to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/plenary/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/11/21/%23ubuntu-uds-plenary.html
<vlotho> Salut
<FK_nero> hi
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-plenary to: Track:  | Rick Spencer | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/22124/rick-spencer-vp-of-ubuntu-engineering-qa-questions-welcome/
<rickspencer3> o/
<cata> hi
<cata> i speak romanian
<rickspencer3> o/
<bjf> o/
<popey> jono: yes, you're live
<dholbach> live!
<bjf> as live as any other time
<FK_nero> he scare the crap uot of  me
<ahayzen> jono, i can see u :)
<RichieSVK> yep
<vlotho> je pensais que c'était un canal français
<lenz> Looking good
<Laney> thopey
<qengho> Good. What's the round-trip time, irc-video-ears?
<lenz> vlotho non
<dilhar> hi
<Moony22> hello
<lenz> anybody other than me not a developer but just interested?
<niknejm> me
<Moony22> me
<Moony22> well
<Moony22> I'm kinda developer but just interested also
<mhall119> lenz: lots of non-devs
<balloons> howdy!
<qengho> Let's not have polls and greetings, all.
<Moony22> Sur
<Moony22> Sure*
<Moony22> oh god hopefully no spams
<mhall119> like this: "QUESTION: what is your opinion on jono's musical taste?"
<karni> hahah
<Ursinha> lol
 * dholbach hugs mhall119
<RichieSVK> :D
<dilhar> :D
<lool> oh no break
<dholbach> mhall119, I think it's some kind of "religious metal"
<mhall119> dholbach: it's not lullaby metal
<jcastro> I am also dead!
<mhall119> s/not/now/
<mhall119> who is this jcastro ?
<jono> get your questions in!
<mhall119> QUESTION: what is your daily driver phone?
<tedg> I've heard that jcastro is dead, can someone reboot him?
<balloons> do you hear weird voices from jcastro mhall119 ?
<dholbach> QUESTION: Rick: Do you have any travel-and-learn-the-local-language trips planned next?
<balloons> I'm pretty sure someone turned him off
<FK_nero> QUESTION  other phone   then nexus  will the  be  a installer  like  cryonmod  did
<mhall119> balloons: yes, sometimes when I'm alone in a quiet room I hear "You should charm that" or "Post it on discourse!"
<fugue88> tedg: Don't reboot.  Instances are ephemeral.  Just spin up a new one.  :P
<Laney> QUESTION: Tell us about the plans for the traditional desktop through to the next LTS (if you're clever you'll notice that that's not a question)
<vthompson> QUESTION: For both Jono and Rick, what do you find the most exciting about this UDS?
<mikeWasouski> QUESTION: why the graphical is so heavy? are U planning some day to get back to some light desktop?
<Moony22> QUESTION: How much do you communicate with the volunteer developers (That don't work for canonical)?
<aquarius> QUESTION: what will the minimum price be for a paid-for Ubuntu app?
<dilhar> i need to get my ubuntu laptop cool
<qengho> QUESTION: What problems might we expect in trying to support an OS until 2019 right when we're thinking about enormous convergence changes and churn in what's happening right after the LTS is out the door?
<aquarius> QUESTION: are there any guidelines for ad-supported Ubuntu apps? Specific ad providers, etc; do I need to coordinate that with Canonical?
<beuno> jono, video is live
<Moony22> QUESTION: What is your goal for ubuntu touch, do you think it is realistic to be as high status as android/windows phone/iOS?
<mhall119> aquarius: I'm intersted in that too, do you have any ad frameworks you think we should support?
<lool> Hmm I dont get video
<mhall119> lool: try refreshing
<lool> is this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTUL4Oq6uCw ?
<lool> I tried
<lool> getting Please stand by after refresh
<PaulW2U> QUESTION: As a Kubuntu/Xubuntu user can you confirm that the flavours are and always will be part of the Ubuntu community? I'm often hearing that some of the flavours might break way and align themselves with other distros.
<Moony22> lool:
<Moony22> lool: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/22124/rick-spencer-vp-of-ubuntu-engineering-qa-questions-welcome/
<Moony22> it works there
<t1mp> lool: for me it works. already for 7m.
<Othechtur> Question: I understand that the focus for Ubuntu Touch is tablets next year, so when can we expect an ubuntu phone either in the stores, or perhaps more importantly, fully functional and deliverable for users that are able to install it themselves?
<CPellens> QUESTION: Is higher performance and less resource-heavy expected for Unity?
<t1mp> lool: you could try the youtube link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTUL4Oq6uCw
<Moony22> Othechtur: put "question" in caps
<lool> bah neither work for me for some reason
<lool> t1mp: ack, that's the same as I just pasted
<Othechtur> QUESTION: I understand that the focus for Ubuntu Touch is tablets next year, so when can we expect an ubuntu phone either in the stores, or perhaps more importantly, fully functional and deliverable for users that are able to install it themselves?
<Othechtur> thx Moony22
<Moony22> nop
<Moony22> np*
<jbass> yay for dc!
<aquarius> mhall119, well... at the moment you are not allowed to use Google AdSense in mobile HTML apps. you have to use the AdMob SDK for mobile apps... and it doesn't exist for Ubuntu. Madvertise allows us to embed HTML5 apps into anything we want, but they're very small. (I have a little QML component that wraps it here, if you're interested.) I think that getting AdMob to support Ubuntu will require business
<aquarius> discussions between Canonical and Google...?
<michelR> QUESTION: is the current focus on Golang means that it's the official langage to replace python ?
 * mhall119 still jealous of dholbach's travel
<lool> ah works in chromium now (instead of chrome)
 * dholbach hugs mhall119
<FK_nero> lool
<mhall119> lool: open-source wins again :)
<Laney> FREEDOM
<AlanBell> QUESTION in 14.04 will we be able to select unity8/Mir from lightdm if we install some extra packages for that?
<Moony22> QUESTION: How are you going to go about making ubuntu more well known?
<udit> QUESTION: With the direction of Gnome is going for example: Client side decoration, The way nautilus is going, empathy removing features etc. How is Ubuntu planning to deal with it? I mean stay forever with old version of gnome or perhaps develop core-apps in house?
<lenz> QUESTION: Why is Ubuntu moving to QT?
<mhall119> because Qt is awesome
<mhall119> doubly so on mobile
<aquarius> mhall119, we should chat about the ads thing though. I was going to made Riddling have ads, in order to test the concept out, but it didn't fit the design
<akshay> we love ubuntu this is the message I want to share  on behalf of entire Indian ubuntu users
<michelR> QUESTION: what are plans for an Office suite on UbuntuTouch ? maybe an UbuntuOffice based on Calligra ? ;-)
<mdee> QUESTION: I seen the vds session about the about having a server for the updates and feeds. I am still confused about this "central server". Are you going to be passing all info like tweets and fbook posts ect . Or is it just going to be for updates?
<ogra_> akshay, and we love to have users like you !
<akshay> :)
<blueadept> QUESTION: What are the plans for Ubuntu One Contact Sync, it failed with 12.04 with no warning, and I've been told repeatedly that it will be coming back.... I think it's really important for Phone.
<ogra_> unity 8 will be much much lighter
<deltagurke> QUESTION: are there plans to develop a phone like ubuntu edge although the kickstarter campaign failed?
<akshay> Question:when we can expect Ubuntu edge in indian market.
<mikeWasouski> I really want to see unity 8 working =)
<ogra_> mikeWasouski, get a nexus 4 :)
<mikeWasouski> I think I'll do
<ogra_> (or wait a bit and get a nexus5)
<Chipaca> aquarius: ONE MEELION DOLLARS
<vila> rickspencer3: 0 dollars
<ali1234> 0.00000001 btc?
<fagan> Chipaca: Inflation is a horrid thing
<AlanBell> QUESTION: will click packages support bitcoin payments?
<beuno> AlanBell, there are no plans to do so, no
<aquarius> Chipaca, I am hoping that it's not £3 :(
<shirish73> since I am a newbie ubuntu user, I saw most apps first are designed for windows. So , when it will be that the app will be released for ubuntu platforms as it releases for windows at same time.
<fagan> aquarius: Isn't there things that are cheaper than 3 in the software center currently though?
<popey> fagan: no
<aquarius> fagan, I don't think so?
<akshay> Question:when we will be able to purchase software from Ubuntu software centre in indian currency are you planning ?
 * fagan checks out of interest
<michelR> QUESTION: as Qt is already Xplatform, can we imagine Ubuntu touch apps on windows, mac os, android ?
<beuno> akshay, no plans to add indian currency at the moment either, no
<akshay> :(
<beuno> akshay, why does the currency matter when paying with a credit card?
<AlanBell> beuno: that would be a relatively easy and cheap unique selling point for the store IMHO
<akshay> we indian usually dont use credit card
<aquarius> heh. Happy to sell software rather than ads, as long as minimum price isn't £3, hence the previous question ;)
<popey> beuno: because it displays $3 and not local currency
<pstolowski_> QUESTION: looking at last ~2 years since previous LTS, is there anything you would do differently wrt Ubuntu?
<lenzeor> QUESTION: Talked to Adobe about Photoshop yet?
<beuno> AlanBell, well, not cheap to implement, as it's an interesting amount of engineering, but most importantly, it'll be confined to developers who accept bitcoins, which is a pretty small market at the moment
<karni> lenzeor: Good question :)
<blueadept> QUESTION: Will Unity 8 look radically different on the desktop or very much like Unity 7...
<beuno> akshay, so how would you pay for the apps?
<akshay> one platform for all device I like this vision
<aquarius> beuno, next time you go to buy anything it'll say "Price: 100 Indian rupees" and you won't know how much that is. That's akshay's current experience ;)
<beuno> right, we can show aproximate costs in local currencies, probably
<Dubstep> Question: Will you be able to install ubuntu TV on computers
<AlanBell> beuno: yeah, a bit of engineering time, but you don't have to pay a payment processor for transactions or to join in
<beuno> but that doesn't seem to be what akshay is getting at
<fagan> lenzeor: Adobe creative cloud is from the browser, did you check that out?
<rdimitri23> Hello, I wonder if some time now and are going to start selling mobile devices with Ubuntu Phone? Thanks.... Ubuntu the best OS :)
<akshay> :)
<fagan> QUESTION: Are there any apps from the phone that might make it this cycle into Ubuntu desktop? (other than the social app thing)
<jcastro> yes! that's what I want, click apps on the desktop!
<popey> QUESTION: Would Ubuntu Touch support 3rd party stores (in the same way Android has multiple stores [Amazon, F-Droid etc]) or do you see Ubuntu Touch being like iOS where there's only one allowed store?
<ogra_> QUESTION: is it intentional that you wear a T-Shirt that makes me want to click the youtube window to check for mail all the time ?
<fagan> jcastro: same here I can't wait for some of them like the reddit app :)
<popey> jcastro: click packages won't be installable on 14.04 on desktop
<cjwatson> click apps on the desktop> we had a session on that this morning which I'd encourage you to review
<popey> AIUI
<beuno> popey, only one central store, but allowing third-parties to have their custom sections in it
<jcastro> popey, :(
<popey> ah excellent cjw is here ☻
<ali1234> QUESTION: is there a solid plan for how to support upgrading from 12.10 to 14.04? (wrt 13.04 support ending before 12.10 support - all discussions i read about with this are several months old. did anything new happen about this during UDS?)
<cjwatson> we may make it possible if you're using a mir-based session or something similar - as I say, review this morning's session
<aquarius> jcastro, problem is that click packages come with security assumptions, and those security assumptions can't be enforced if you're in X :( They're looking at enabling it with Mir stuff though
<sk92> Question: Is it possible to have Ubuntu flavor for the Arduino or Raspberry Pi embedded boards for experimental device construction?
<mhall119> popey: technically anybody can add a scope to the Applications lens that gives suggestions for apps in a separate store
<jcastro> Here is the session for that, thanks cjwatson: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/22035/core-1311-clicks-in-unity7/
<aquarius> oh! ignore me, listen to cjwatson, he Knows :)
<cjwatson> also the emulator will be available, and even if we don't offer them to users in general we should be able to help developers to test their own stuff more easily
<cjwatson> aquarius: well, we're agreeing violently
<AlanBell> sk92: I am doing a project at the moment to compile for the pi http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/a-raspberry-pi-build-cluster-for-ubuntu/x/5206923
<Othechtur> do you guys in chat know how useable ubuntu touch for phones is today? wrt buggyness and such.
<aquarius> cjwatson, go team
<Dubstep> Question: Will you be able to install ubuntu TV on computers
<mhall119> Othechtur: I've been using it as my only phone on a nexus 4 since late July
<aquarius> mhall119, technically anyone can add a scope, but you can't install it; can't install as a deb or you lose system updates, can't install as a click package 'cos they can't do scopes yet :(
<mhall119> Othechtur: it's completely usable, the only thing I suffer from is lack of a few apps
<asdfadsa> Question: Is there any work to "recompile/port" "normal applications" (Normal just meaning applications that are available on the desktop today) to touch/phone platform, rather than only creating "new apps" using the SDK?
<mhall119> aquarius: true, but IIRC jdstrand and team are looking into ways to support delivering scopes via click package
<aquarius> mhall119, they are, and hooray
<rdimitri23> Hello, what about Ubuntu TV?
<Dubstep> Question: Will you be able to install ubuntu TV on computers
<fagan> There is a mailing list too for Go QML stuff too
<aquarius> mhall119, although I'd love love love to see the generic json scope along with that, as I have ranted at dpm in great detail about previously ;)
<Othechtur> mhall119: oh my, because i am thinking about buying a new phone but i wasnt sure how ready ubuntu touch is, but perhaps i should buy the nexus 4 then? :D
<rdimitri23> Hello, what about Ubuntu TV?
<popey> Dubstep: rdimitri23 you don't need to keep repeating questions
<mhall119> aquarius: we're still waiting for you to deliver the generic json scope for us to include ;)
<dpm> aquarius, indeed, but remember you need to extend the ranting to mhr3 and thostr_ :)
<Ursinha> rdimitri23, you might want to prefix your questions with "QUESTION", and ask only once, please :)
<mhall119> Othechtur: Nexus 4 is the best supported hardware, so it's the one I would recommend
<fagan> rdimitri23: Mark answered that in his keynote, its on the backburner but will be eventually there in the future
<aquarius> mhall119, I started roughing it out. Problem is that I can't write C :)
<aquarius> mhall119, and it needs a little bit of help from the scope runner, sadly :(
<Neo31> mhall119, Nexus 4 is out now, are there plan to support the new Nexus 5 ?
<Azendale> QUESTION: What difficulties were/are there with using python on the touch platform?
<mhall119> Neo31: not yet, but I think they are investigating how much would would be involved to support it's hardware
<Nino> are you going te change the ubuntu? in a different theme?
<aquarius> Nino, you need to write QUESTION: in front of your question so that Rick will see it
<fagan> Definitely the websites are so much better than when I started using Ubuntu
<Nino> ah ok thanks aquarius
<Nino> QUESTION: are you going te change the ubuntu? in a different theme?
<jcastro> fagan, https://web.archive.org/web/20041106014450/http://www.ubuntu.com/ :)
<fagan> jcastro: yep that was the one I remember :)
<mhall119> plone powered, lol
<zul> QUESTION: what do you think of the server?
<mhall119> zul: you might want to be more specific in your question
<sk92> What is the advantage of Ubuntu phone OS over Android, like, they both have evolved from the same OS family of Linux., How can you promote it as better than Android? For ex: Ubuntu can do this and android cannot.
<Neo31> QUESTION: is it possible to dock the Nexus 4 to a screen through HDMI and still be able to dock other USB devices? if so what hardware could be used?
<fagan> sk92: If you want rick to answer it you have to put QUESTION at the start of the question
<sk92> QUESTION:What is the advantage of Ubuntu phone OS over Android, like, they both have evolved from the same OS family of Linux., How can you promote it as better than Android? For ex: Ubuntu can do this and android cannot.
<Nino> QUESTION: QUESTION: are you going te change the ubuntu? in a different theme?
<Neo31> is there a hangout for this session ?
<fagan> Neo31: nope its just a Q&A im pretty sure you just ask the questions here and they will be answered
<asdfadsa> Neo31: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/22124/rick-spencer-vp-of-ubuntu-engineering-qa-questions-welcome/
<Ursinha> sk92, because it's Ubuntu :) having the same feeling that you have in your desktop is awesome :) (that's only my opinion :))
<mhall119> sk92: Ubuntu can be usable on a desktop/laptop
<blueadept> QUESTION: Why is there no export function for the Ubuntu One Contacts on the web site.
<fagan> Ursinha: how are you finding your first week on it?
<mhall119> also, all of Ubuntu is open source
<Neo31> thanks asdfadsa u got the link fagan
<RandomWatchUDS> QUESTION: What will the Ubuntu server team do about systemd, enterprise server vendors will be moving to this, will you make it available as an option so Ubuntu can be adaptable to both?
<Ursinha> fagan, I hated it the first hour because I was trying to use it as android, when I started using as Ubuntu I fell in love
<beuno> blueadept, you can grab the U1DB with your contacts
<Ursinha> fagan, I really like it
<fagan> Ursinha: I still have to get a phone that can run it. Im on the galaxy nexus S and its awkward :-/
<Ursinha> oh
<Ursinha> fagan, I have a nexus 4, so it's well supported
<fagan> Ursinha: I should check if there is some way. Last time I checked it wasn't
<Nino> QUESTION:  are you going te change the ubuntu? in a different theme?
<Ursinha> Nino, no need to repeat the question, jono is reading them sequentially
<mhall119> Nino: you only need to ask once, there's a queue of questions they're getting through as fast as they can
<mhall119> not all questions will be answered though, as we're nearly out of time and still have a lot of questions outstanding
<Nino> ok i'm sorry
<Neo31> QUESTION: Now that Nexus 4 is out are there plans to support the new Nexus 5 soon?
<akshay> bye all
<mhall119> there was a session earlier today about "desktop-ify-ing" the touch apps, if anybody is interested in that you should go back and watch the video
<Ursinha> ogra_, lol
<bladernr> Outside the phone, what is your recommended platform for testing Ubuntu Touch (For those who can't or don't want to buy a second phone but still want to try out Ubuntu Touch)
<mhall119> bladernr: you can runs apps and Unity8 (in a window) on the desktop
<sergiusens> bladernr, the emulator would be used for that
<mhall119> bladernr: there is also a new emulator
<tvoss> jono, lol
<bladernr> mhall119:sure, but an emulator on my non-touch desktop isnt' the same as running natively on a tocuh enabled tablet of other device
<ogra_> jono, LOL
<Laney> Upgrades from Quantal to Trusty will be supported
<Rasmus> QUESTION: Are there plans to support Dart on Ubuntu Touch?
<mhall119> bladernr: true, but that's the best that can be offered short of an actual device
<drej> ananızı sikim
<eqx311> :)
<fagan> Wow foveal is a word ive never heard before
<mhall119> yay AlanBell! post the link
<AlanBell> linky http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/a-raspberry-pi-build-cluster-for-ubuntu/x/5206923
<dkessel> QUESTION: will the 2013 nexus 7 really not be supported? if so, why?
<ogra_> ++
<bladernr> mhall119: I was hinting and the lack of interest in keeping things running smoothly on the Nexus 7. I'd really love an actual device I can use Ubuntu touch on in my dialy life without a second (or third) cell phone ;-)
<AlanBell> contributions and tweets/facebooks/whatevers appreciated :)
<mhall119> dkessel: because the original Nexus 7 is supported
<bladernr> AlanBell:THANK YOU!!!!!!
<akshay> message:All the best For your team for Ubuntu edge
<dholbach> http://blogfiles.wfmu.org/KF/2012/03/21/28/dubstep_life.gif
<dkessel> mhall119, ... which I guess I cannot buy a new one today?
<mhall119> bladernr: I believe the Nexus 7 and 10 will get better support this cycle
<mhall119> dkessel: they're not making new ones, no
<mhall119> dkessel: but there still seems to be a lot available to purchase
<rsalveti> dkessel: we want to support it, but we don't have the hardware, to support officially we'd need to buy a bunch for the qa lab, for example
<rsalveti> but we should at least produce images for it
<rsalveti> dkessel: we'll be working on rebasing our android base to 4.4 soon, which will allow us to generate images for both 2013 nexus 7 and nexus 5
<mhall119> assuming it's easy to get working drivers and stuff for it
<bladernr> jono enters SUPERMODERATOR mode
<ogra_> the monetary investment goes rather towards the Nexus 5 currently
<dkessel> rsalveti, that is the best answer to that topic i got so far... good to know!
<fromturkey> can you say that for me please "altını ser incisi ker"
<fromturkey> can you say that for me please "altını ser incisi ker"
<jono> any final questions?
<fagan> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dart_(programming_language)
<fagan> Its from google yes
<blueadept> QUESTION: With the use of Android Video drivers, can we use Tablet devices as a laptop, either with a bluetooth keyboard/mouse or using an Asus Transformer....
<sergiusens> jono, the answer to dart should be, propose it in the next vUDS
<fromturkey> http://www.imdb.com/poll/HvPxpcj88Nk/?ref_=po_sn
<fromturkey> http://www.imdb.com/poll/HvPxpcj88Nk/?ref_=po_sn
<fromturkey> can you say that for me please "altını ser incisi ker"
<ogra_> blueadept, if you have a port for the specific device you can definitely do that today already
<fagan> Wow dart looks very C like too
<dholbach> fromturkey, please
<asomething> dart compiles to javascript so presumably a developer could use it for a touch app
<sk92> QUESTION: Will Ubuntu Server will also be available in touch flavors, as we observe many high-end system manufacturers are switching to touch leaving back keyboards and mice?
<alecu> jono: please let them know to open a bug for the missing export in u1 contacts
<Azendale> QUESTION: What areas does upstart handle better than systemd?
<mhall119> sk92: touch server? that doesn't make sense
<alecu> jono: missing export it's probably just something that was lost in the u1 site redesign
<blueadept> ogra_ yes, but without video drivers it's not practical... if Mir allows the use of Android video drivers then it would be much more realistic.
<ogra_> Azendale, i doubt rick would be able to answer that ... better send a mail to the ubuntu-devel mailing list tpo get an answer
<beuno> alecu, not lost, we never had export
<bladernr> QUESTION: will support for the OLDER Nexus 7 improve for those of us who cant' get or don't want a phone but still want Ubuntu Touch in a daily use device?
<ogra_> blueadept, thats what ubuntu touch does ;)
<beuno> there was couchdb to grab them and now there's U1DB
<akshay> server with touch it sounds truck operated by a remote
<ogra_> blueadept, we run a tiny android container that handles the drivers ... Mir attaches to this container in ubuntu touch
<blueadept> ogra_ I hope so... but it requires manual switching of the UI from tablet to desktop mode.
<fhf> QUESTION: Will Mir and Unity 8 allow better desktop sharing? and will UP be able to connect to it too?
<akshay> all the best
<alecu> beuno: if somebody opens a bug, we can point at a script to get them via u1db, but it's not that we want to hold the contacts hostage
<fagan> Nice session thanks rickspencer3 :)
<fugue88> Touch for servers---opposite of headless?  :)
<rickspencer3> thanks fagan
<ogra_> thanks rickspencer3 !
<ahayzen> jono, rickspencer3, thanks guys
<rickspencer3> thank you ogra_, clad you liked my shirt ;)
 * ogra_ check for mail for a last time 
<ogra_> *checks
<alecu> great session, thanks a lot for having it
<beuno> alecu, speak for yourself!
<sk92> thank you
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-plenary to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/plenary/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/11/21/%23ubuntu-uds-plenary.html
<alecu> beuno: hahahah
 * rickspencer3 kicks beuno
<blueadept> ogra_ If the UI can be manually switched between modes on Unity 8 that would be awesome because tablet mode could be used on a big screen if needed... or desktop mode on a tablet if a keyboard / mouse is availabel.
<jono> thanks!
<ogra_> blueadept, i think that might be possible and planned for the future ... but first we need a unity8 desktop mode you can switch to ;)
<beuno> rickspencer3, FWIW, there will not be multiple stores. Customers can get their own section in our store, but the security model is around one central store
<blueadept> ogra_ good point.
<ogra_> what i envision for something like the transformer (or surface) would actually be that the UI mode changes depending on if you have a kbd docked or not though
<ogra_> but thats just me, i'm not in the design team ...
<blueadept> ogra_ I think it needs a manual override for if you want to use your laptop as a tablet for example.
<AlanBell> jono: can we get the indiegogo thing linked on the Ubuntu facebook account?
<ogra_> right, but keyboard docks will be detectable
<jono> AlanBell, sure
<ali1234> AlanBell: i notice it was posted in some linux subreddits but not the raspi one
<jono> one sec
<ogra_> so if the HW is providing the info i expect we will use it
<AlanBell> cool, thanks
<ogra_> if it doesnt, i agree there should be a way to manually override
<AlanBell> ali1234: I am not sure how much crossposting is allowed, I only put it in the Ubuntu one
<blueadept> jono LOL at "Ubutnu stealing my contacts"... I've just been waiting a long time, I have a lot of contacts in there!
<ali1234> AlanBell: as long as it's on topic it's just up to whether people want to upvote or not
<blueadept> ogra_ I can't unplug the keyboard from my laptop to make it go to tablet mode tho!
<ogra_> indeed
<AlanBell> ali1234: that is a submission restricted reddit I think
<AlanBell> ali1234: nvm, wrong one
<ali1234> AlanBell: there's two raspi subreddits - one is restricted cos it's just splitting the community
 * ogra_ wanders off to the session in -uds-core-1
<jono> AlanBell, done
<AlanBell> ali1234: posted it now in http://www.reddit.com/r/raspberry_pi/new/
<AlanBell> thanks jono
<ali1234> i'll just go and upvote it then :)
<q247> question: D4R -- design for repair, refurbishment, reuse, or recycling. How much does this green ethos feature in future Ubuntu hardware?
<ogra_> q247, the session is over since 30min
<q247> shame. thanks.
<ogra_> (though canonical does not do any HW business ... and wont)
<ogra_> so it depends on whatever vendor will build ubuntu phones at some point
<incici> S.a
<incici> Selamun aleykum millet
<incici> heey
<petit_saucisson> bonsoir
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-plenary to: Track:  | Track Summaries | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/22026/track-summaries/
<DavidBanks> what can we as users do to enable you as developers to reach the goals you have set for 14.04 ?
<vlotho> salut petit saucisson
<fhf> so there is summary event coming over here?
<ali1234> yes
<asac> o/
<ogra_> yep
<fhf> ok thx
<mhall119> fhf: about to go live
<rsalveti> Starting soon...
<dbarth> tadah
<ogra_> *twiddle*
 * popey raps ogra_ on the nose with a newspaper. Bad dog!
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> woof
<popey> jono: yes, you are
<josepht> live
<NikTh> live
<ali1234> just in your head
<fhf> yes you are live. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nU7HMhs2fos
<popey> LAAAAG
<ogra_> seeing jcastro's lower third i wonder if "guy" is actually an official job description we have
<popey> i prefer "bloke"
<cjwatson> community entity
<smoser> WOOT WOOT!
<smoser> go jcastro
<ali1234> yes!
<jcastro> ogra_, yeah, I was thinking of a better title
<ogra_> keep it, but also get it on your business card !
<ogra_> ;)
<mhall119> popey: "bloke" isn't a title for Canonical USA, which is technically jcastro's employer
<jcastro> ogra_, I tried to get it on my business cards
<jcastro> but they actually check to make sure that you only can use your official title
<jcastro> so my plan was twarted
<lool> do people have links with notes of the improvements?
<smoser> nice. plymouth experience everywhere, except cloud images.
<lool> I mean the track summary in text
<pleia2> jcastro: haha, amusingly my busines cards are free form, as long as you get your manager's approval (and given my manager... :))
<pleia2> alas, I am me, so I put my real title
<mhall119> things always break for the QA guy
<slangasek> smoser: yes, the one place that plymouth isn't actually providing value...
<smoser> slangasek, one concern i do have is that cloud images make their way to hardware now. (via maas 'fast path' / curtin install).
<smoser> we can address that on installtion there though.
<lool> slangasek: would you mind sharing your notes on the core track?
<slangasek> lool: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1oQ3xqlaYA4lLducSEmwhhtlgV5DE-RUZV34P0XxHE3o/edit
<smoser> lool, slangasek i just put the notes we had written at http://pad.ubuntu.com/uds-1311-track-summaries
<smoser> i dont knwo if canonical link there is public or shoudl be or not. but ehterpad makes sense here.
<mhall119> I added the appdev summary notes to the pad also
<lool> slangasek: thanks
<jcastro> chromeless, finally!
<jcastro> aquarius, awwwwwww yeah!
<aquarius> !
<dbarth> yep
<dobey> now to just get aquarius and jono to pronounce HTML as "hatemail"
<jono> dobey, lol
<jono> wisdom
<dobey> heh
<smoser> juju gui: http://comingsoon.jujucharms.com/
<sarnold> html == hatemail, nice :)
<quesh> yop
<dobey> https == hate tips
<mhall119> Google+ appdev community: https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/111350780270925540549
<mhall119> Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/ubuntuappdev?ref=hl
<Saviq> o/
<Saviq> beer1
<asac> slangasek: balloons: mhall119: jcastro: applaus and thanks! ... now get a beer!
<Saviq> and broken rshift ;/
<sergiusens> time for a siesta
<Saviq> o/
<slangasek> way too early in the day for beer
<jcastro> get a beer? if only!
<ogra_> BEER !
<dholbach> ROCK ON!
<asac> hehe
<slangasek> have to keep drinking coffee until it's no longer morning :)
<balloons> hehe
<jcastro> I still have to get what I'm supposed to be working on finished!
<dobey> slangasek: blasphemer!
<slangasek> dobey: easy for you to say, you're 3 hours east of me!
<cjwatson> slangasek: you just need to re-orient the yard-arm
<slangasek> heh
<dobey> slangasek: ok, so you can have your extra 13 minutes until beer :)
<jcastro> should we reconvene for beer-uds in a few hours?
 * jcastro debates internally
<cjwatson> Hm, I have no beer in the house and I'm not sure I'll make it to the pub tonight
<cjwatson> Dilemmas
<cjwatson> Maybe I can just go for whisk[e]y instead
 * balloons notes they need a delivery service for such things
<dobey> cjwatson: better choice anyway
<cjwatson> I am not even a little bit short of the latter
<dobey> cjwatson: i only have (extremely good) rum currently.
<fhf> thx guys for the "show" anyway. I hope Trusty will be even better then previous releases :)
<rorchar13> Bonsoir y'a du FR dans la salle?
<YoBoY> ouaip
<rorchar13> slt YoBoY possible de tweet le lien YT du llive la ou pas?
<YoBoY> rorchar13, c'est à 21h, si tu suis didrocks sur G+ il devrait y apparaître dés que ce sera live amha
<rickspencer3> o/
<rickspencer3> bonsoir
<didrocks> bonsoir
<rorchar13> bonsoir
<cm-t> bonsoir
<YoBoY> bonjour rickspencer3 :)
<rickspencer3> bonjour YoBoY
<vlotho> alors c'est fr ou en ?
<cm-t_desktop> vlotho: fr
<YoBoY> vlotho, who knows… :D
<vlotho> :)
<didrocks> fr ;)
<lool> winael: yop !
<lool> Salut tout le monde !
<didrocks> l'url: http://youtu.be/8y--L7UTsUc
<didrocks> on commence dans une minute
<vlotho> cool
<lool> vlotho: ce sera en français maintenant !
<vlotho> cool :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-plenary to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/plenary/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/11/21/%23ubuntu-uds-plenary.html
<YoBoY> salut Loïc :)
<YoBoY> et merci pour ton nexus :D
<vlotho> vraiment génial cette initiative ca faisait longtemps que j'en rêvé
<lool> Eh
<balloons> didrocks, en français. Je ris:-)
<lool> quesh: ça va ?
<didrocks> on attend un quesh
<didrocks> pour info
<lool> ça va commencer
 * balloons regarde
<Debaru> Bonsoir !!
<winael> plop
<yohgaz> Bonjour; et merci pour ce résumé en Français. Très bonne initiative.
<winael> Oui ça manquait :) le début d'une nouvelle ère ?
<seb24> salut !!
 * slangasek suit la vidéo pour s'assurer la fidélité du résumé du Core track
<vlotho> chut ca diffuse
<vlotho> :)
<winael> on a un pad pour tout noter ?
<rsalveti> ? :-)
<rsalveti> weird people
<rsalveti> :P
<cm-t_desktop> enjoy :)
<quesh> yop à tous
<didrocks> slangasek: rohhhh
<slangasek> ;)
<winael> J'ouvre un framapad ?
<Ursinha> rsalveti, they're having a special French edition of the wrap up session, with rickspencer3 and didrocks
<zuric> Salut ! Vraiment cool de voir un hangout en fr !!!
<lool> (vous avez le stream ?)
<vlotho> allez rick !! on est avec toi !!! :)
<vlotho> oui ca fonctione bien chez moi
<rickspencer3> le mari de julie ...
<YoBoY> dites à cm-t de sortir le micro de son tshirt
<slangasek> lool: nous l'avons, oui
<lool> cm-t_desktop: ^
<YoBoY> il lit jamais l'irc en parrallèle :(
<winael> cm-t on ne t'entend pas
<cm-t_desktop> YoBoY:  le micro est dans le pc portable… la galère
<YoBoY> t'as pas un micro casque ? ^^ on dirait que tu es dans une cave
<cm-t_desktop> il n'y a qu'un trou pour micro/oreillete
<YoBoY> cm-t_desktop, genre comme pour un téléphone portable ?
<vlotho> la version netbook peut s'installer sur un chromebook ? sans trop de problème, comme un netbook classique
<cm-t_desktop> oui
<YoBoY> (un casque de téléphone portable marche très bien dans ce cas)
<didrocks> rickspencer3: ahah, tu me définies par rapport à ma femme :)
<winael> J'ai ouvert un pad de coordination http://lite.framapad.org/p/R%C3%A9sum%C3%A9_vUDS_13.11_en_fran%C3%A7ais
<cm-t_desktop> vlotho: la verion netbook est devenu la même version que ubuntu 'desktop'
<rickspencer3> uuuug .... lool parlet trop vit pour mois!
<cm-t_desktop> gràce à unity
<vlotho> ok
<cm-t_desktop> rickspencer3:  :)
<slangasek> rickspencer3: et encore pire en français ! ;)
<didrocks> slangasek: ces barbares… ;)
<jibel> et le prochain vUDS totalement en français, seul le wrapup sera en anglais
<vlotho> ses sympa le 3)
<didrocks> jibel: \o/
<seb128> \o/
<vlotho> oui c'est génial ça
<rickspencer3> bonsoi seb128
<rickspencer3> jibel, lol
<seb128> rickspencer3, salut, ça va ?
<cm-t_desktop> didrocks  en top de /r/ubuntufr     (http://www.reddit.com/r/ubuntufr/)
<cm-t_desktop> :)
<YoBoY> soir seb128 :)
<Kaleo> j'adore
<seb128> YoBoY, salut, ça faisait un bail !
<didrocks> cm-t_desktop: \o/
<YoBoY> ba ouai, tu passes jamais à Paris :'(
<winael> Le nouveau système de MAJ ne risque-t-il pas de casser les dépendances d'applications tierces non soutenues par Ubuntu ?
<seb128> YoBoY, ouais, c'est loin Paris vu d'ici ...
<YoBoY> :)
<seb128> j'y passerai la prochaine fois que didrocks y vient !
<YoBoY> on peut le reformuler autrement, ça date du dernier vrai uds ;)
<YoBoY> (ou l'avant dernier)
<cm-t_desktop> c'est donc ça apparmor…
<seb128> ouais...
<cm-t_desktop> YoBoY: tout à l'heure je ne comprennait pas pourquoi on parlait de ça xD
<Djiock> c'est pas l'intérêt d'un dépôt d'empêcher les applis malveillantes ?
<olive> bon, ça coupe sans arrêt, mrl
<cm-t_desktop> tout d'un coup, la session limiting surveillance prend un autre sens pour moi
<vlotho> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/apparmor
<didrocks> Djiock: winael: gardez vos questions, on y répondra à la fin
<olive> probablement mon pc qui n'est pas assez puissant. je lirai le CR :) bonne nuit
<winael> ça a l'air pas mal ce truc
<Djiock> ok :)
<winael> ok didrocks
<cm-t_desktop> Djiock: un application .deb comme peut lire tout ton /home/toi
<didrocks> olive: free <-> youtube? :p
<cm-t_desktop> et donc l'envoyé a des tiers
<seb128> didrocks, j'allais le dire !
<Djiock> yes mais l'intérêt de l'open source c'est aussi de surveiller ce genre de comportement :)
<cm-t_desktop> quand tu va ouvrir la logithèque au développeur tiers, tu ne peux pas laisser cette fail de sécurité
<cm-t_desktop> aux*
<Debaru> Youtube, Free => Je suis en 240p, sinon ça rame :(
<yohgaz> Donc les ubuntu phone ne pouront pas installer des paquets Debian?
<Djiock> mais j'ai compris l'intérêt pour faciliter l'ajout d'applis. C'est anticiper un "market"
<winael> yohgaz, je pense qu'ils pourront faire les deux, comme les apk pour android
<vlotho> AAAhhhhhh Uity 8 !!!
<Kaleo> +n
<hyperion> it isn't live, is it? :/
<winael> Donc tout ça pour le futur cycle 14.10 --> 16.04 LTS
<quesh> le "bac a sable" par application c'est bien mais comment choisir quelle application à accès au GPS ?
<cm-t_desktop> hyperion:   live: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8y--L7UTsUc&feature=youtu.be
<cm-t_desktop> ( french)
<Kaleo> bac à sable, faut pas abuser :)
<didrocks> oh un Kaleo :)
<winael> quesh, grace à son profile apparmor (défini par le dev je pense)
<seb128> quesh, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Location?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=phone-location.png
<vlotho> tout m'a l'air très axé pour les phones ...
<Kaleo> didiiiiii
<didrocks> quesh: pareil, on répondra à la fin au question (mais en gros, tu as une carte d'identité qui demande d'avoir accès à x, y, z)
<jibel> quesh, GPS -> SPG en français stp ;)
<febcrash> on connait mieux GPS qd meme !
<didrocks> jibel: tu remarques que lool a dit "feuille de présentation" et non slide
<didrocks> perso, j'applaudis
<jibel> didrocks, enfin il a aussi dit, "ze même process"
<slangasek> didrocks: haha
<didrocks> jibel: argh, fail!
<seb128> vous parlez du gars qui a dit  "de manière inhérente"
<seb128> j'ai faillait sortir le dico :p
<winael> vlotho, vu le ce sera la même base dans le futur, en fait ce que lool nous présente pour les téléphones va arriver d'ici peu sur nos postes de travail
<didrocks> seb128: héhé
<vlotho> ok
<quesh> oui, d'ailleurs il faut arrêter de parler de téléphones et de desktop
<winael> Rolling release en somme avec la MAJ système ?
<quesh> ce sera une seule version d'Ubuntu
<cm-t_desktop> unity = unité, 'responsive design'
<didrocks> slangasek: lool dit python3 pour autopilot, je sens qu'il va faire la transition lui-même alors :p
<quesh> le side stage c'est ce qui est déjà présenté dans la vidéo de la tablette, non ?
<didrocks> quesh: oui
<Ool> donc ubuntu ne va plus se baser sur debian avec l'arret de l'usage de dpkg ?
<quesh> Ool: bonne question
<slangasek> didrocks: only if he beats me to it ;)
<cm-t_desktop> Ool: ubuntu server devrait utiliser dpkg je pense
<quesh> il y a un système d'application de confiance ?
<yohgaz> Est-ce que Ubuntu Phone a quelques chose de prévu pour les mal et non voyant comme on peu trouver ailleur?
<Ool> cm-t_desktop: donc sur les desktop aussi alors :)
<rickspencer3> Ool, non, les gens qui construsient le system utlisent dpkg
<quesh> exemple, si l'application est de canonical ou ubuntu-fr vs developpement inconnu
<rickspencer3> et, c'est possible a mettre "system builder mode" aussi
<winael> Ool, Click est basé sur dpkg
<rickspencer3> mais, dans "system builder mode" Mise-à-jour du système par image ne marche pas
<quesh> donc unity 7 pour la LTS ?
<seb128> oui
<winael> quesh, c'est ce qu'à annoncé Mark à la plénière d'ouverture de l'UDS
<lool> si vous avez des questions, dites QUESTION: et la question :-)
<cm-t_desktop> comme didrocks  il a parlait beaucoup il ne va pas trouver facilement les questions :P
<cm-t_desktop> parlé*
<seb24> Il a oublié le pack d'icone :p
<winael> c'est logique en même temps. Ne pas introduire de nouvelles techno disruptives sur une LTS
<winael> QUESTION : <winael> Le nouveau système de MAJ ne risque-t-il pas de casser les dépendances d'applications tierces non soutenues par Ubuntu ?
<seb24> Question: Que devient XMir ? Pour Ubuntu 14.04 ?
<seb128> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Location?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=phone-location.png
<seb128> ^ gestion des accès au GPS (le design)
<cm-t_desktop> il y a des app proprios, seront-elles acceptées
<quesh> c'est important, je pense de pouvoir choisir quelle application à accès à quoi, avec une interface simple
<cm-t_desktop> kanor: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8y--L7UTsUc&feature=youtu.be
<Djiock> ok
<cm-t_desktop> on viens de finir le résumé, on fait des Questions réponses
<kanor> bonjour
<yohgaz> Est-ce qu'il est ou sera possible d'installer une application en refusant une des autorisations ? ( par exemple je veux installer une app twitter je refuse qu'il accède au GPS )
<winael> et dpkg -i ?
<febcrash> donc c'est mort aussi d'après lool
<febcrash> car plus de maj par delta
<quesh> yohgaz: c'est répondu, je crois. c'est pas prévu pour l'instant
<cm-t_desktop> le good accent i love
<cm-t_desktop> rickspencer3: microhpone issu
<cm-t_desktop> rickspencer3: restart please
<cm-t_desktop> your talk
<cm-t_desktop> now working
<lilix> Bonsoir est-ce toujours d'actualité la fonction desktop depuis un téléphone Ubuntu?
<febcrash> cool la rolling release
<vlotho> allez bonne soirée tout le monde, je travaille tôt demain, c'était déjà très instructif, merci :)
<rickspencer3> oh well
<rickspencer3> continuez
<kanor> les questions sont sur le deskop et sur ubuntu touch actuellement ?
<quesh> Question : pour la reconaissance vocale, il y a prévu quoi ?
<cm-t_desktop> sur ce que tu veux (si possible des point abordé lors de l'uds kanor )
<lool> kanor: oui, ou vuds, mais pas trop cloud svp  :-)
<kanor> par exemple est ce que ce serait possile d'avoir le workflow utilisé pour faire l'iso d'ubuntu officiel ?
<cm-t_desktop> moi j'ai des questions sur le truc d'ubuntu-fr, comment c'est déjà… dash-privacy-interface :)
<kanor> :)
<lool> pendant que j'y pense
<lool> les slides : https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/presentation/d/1nJnqujzw9xGXjwQSVoy9pTIzJdUyZnJIQDYDUscGyYc/edit#slide=id.p
<lool> et les notes de wrapup du vUDS (en anglais) https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1MlyDm4H_6Fa5CeHUzsSlwZTIfsnLfh6MepJWuzLZ-8A/edit#heading=h.ojuakwe4cq0a
<cm-t_desktop> je peux vite fait dire ce qu'il s'est passé sur la session xorg
<cm-t_desktop> pas xorg
<cm-t_desktop> ><
<cm-t_desktop> limiting surveillance
<quesh> oui, c'est interessant
<quesh> il reste beaucoup de questions ou on peut passer à ça ?
<quesh> didrocks: ^^
<zuric> On n'entend plus parler d'Ubuntu TV, s'est mit de côté pour le moment ?
<quesh> d'apres nos retours, les utilisateurs/utilisatrices veulent pouvoir choisir ce type de permissions
<cm-t_desktop> zuric: pas vu sur l'uds, mais j'ai vu des actu de bobweaver qui en parle sur son g+ (un des dev ubuntu tv)
<seb128> quesh, "nos " cad de qui ?
<quesh> c'est en etant léger sur ce type de permission qu'on (la communauté et canonical ) s'est pris une shitstorm
<cm-t_desktop> il adapte unity 8  à la tv
<febcrash> et ubuntu pour android ?
<cm-t_desktop> ( c'est quoi le HUD ? )  :)
<cm-t_desktop> didrocks: lool  ↑
<quesh> seb128: nos retours = la réunion qu'on a eu avec la cnil, les utilisateurs qui ne peuvent pas simplement désactiver la recherche globale, etc
<cm-t_desktop> ah merci lool
<seb128> quesh, "on" étant ? ubuntu-fr (désolé, je te/vous connais pas)
<seb128> ?
<winael> didrocks: cool, kanor va moins se galérer ^
<winael> ^^
<quesh> seb128: oui, on c'est ubuntu-fr
<seb128> quesh, ok, merci ;-)
<rickspencer3> omg lool parle très très vit!
<winael> seb128 oui ubuntu-fr. On a fait une UP ce Week End, on a des retour assez frais
<rickspencer3> formidable
<didrocks> rickspencer3: uniquement quand il dit du mal de toi ;)
<Gajendra> when ubuntu for android will be launched?
<cm-t_desktop> seb128: UP == ubuntu party,  un salon ubuntu , des conf, instal, ateliers, …
<winael> QUESTION : Faudra-t-il réécrire les scopes locales en QML pour Unity 8 ?
<YoBoY> seb128, à la prochaine UP de Paris, tu viendrais ? (histoire de fixer le bug "je vous connais pas") ;)
<seb128> cm-t_desktop, oui, je connais
<seb128> YoBoY, je te connais !
<YoBoY> (on a toujours besoin de bonne conférences sur les nouveautés d'ubuntu et les futures évolutions
<cm-t_desktop> seb128: je dis pour toi au cas où (mais aussi pour les autres ) :)
<seb128> si didrocks viens je veux bien venir
<seb128> (ou comment reporter le pb sur qq d'autre ;-)
<didrocks> roh, la pression sociale
<YoBoY> lol
<cm-t_desktop> seb128: demande lui si il veux venir à la prochaine up, ça serai avec plaisir :)
<cm-t_desktop> didrocks: ya des gens qui te veulent !
<cm-t_desktop> on le déconcentre :)
<winael> YoBoY, j'ai drafté quelques idées de conf cette nuit pour la prochaine UP je vous envoi ça sur la ML tout à l'heure
<YoBoY> ba vous venez tous les deux, je force lool et dcallé à venir aussi, et plein d'autres, et ça devrait nous faire un tout petit uds-fr ^^"
<seb128> ;-)
<quesh> sans pousser vers une mini uds-fr, c'est vrai que ça manque de sujet pour ubuntu ou les dev ubuntu lors des ubuntuparty
<BlackEco> je plussoie
<YoBoY> et si vous vous faites subventionner le déplacement par canonical on vous offre un tshirt et un tour de cou fashion :D
<winael> Donc les scopes déjà écrites seront compatibles ?
<didrocks> winael: oui, on ne cassera pas la compatibilité pour unity7 au moins
<cm-t_desktop> YoBoY: owi, trop joli en plus
<winael> didrocks, ah ok :)
<rickspencer3> je sui perdu :/
<seb128> rickspencer3, pourquoi ?
<lool> rickspencer3: speaking about amazon searches, that it was not correct technically initially
<lool> rickspencer3: then it took a while to fix
<lool> rickspencer3: and also there was no clear communication about it, notably in French
 * rickspencer3 nods
<lool> now speaking of user experience
<quesh> on pouvait désactiver mais c'etait pas simple au tout début
<winael> rickspencer3, in fact it's a major issue, remember the big brother award, or the RMS call for boycott Ubuntu...
<cm-t_desktop> didrocks: j'ai de quoi rebondir
<quesh> didrocks: oui, je sais ça, c'est le manque de communication autour.
<febcrash> piouffff... je comprends rick ! tu fais des questions à rallonge quesh !
<seb128> winael, c'est un vrai pb pour une minorité de personne qui ce soucient de ce genre de problèmes (mais qui tendance à être le même groupe que les libristes)
<quesh> didrocks: c'est pour ça que je parle de communication
<seb128> l'intégrisme, version libre...
<winael> didrocks, t'es fou de dire que c'est toi, y'a plein d'extrêmistes qui vont t'amener au bûcher
<YoBoY> en fait ce qu'on souhaite le plus mettre en avant (et c'est aussi l'avis de la CNIL) c'est l'information de ce que ça fait, de la recherche en ligne, et offrir le choix de laisser activer ou de désactiver à la première utilisation. Une fois qu'un utilisateur à eu cette information, il en fait ce qu'il en veut, et pour après si il veut activer ou désactiver la fonction, il y a toujours le panneau de configuration effectivement
<cm-t_desktop> j'ai de quoi rebondir sur tout ça
<didrocks> winael: j'ai pas dévelopé la feature
<didrocks> winael: j'ai poussé le paquet
<didrocks> dans mon travail d'intégration :)
<winael> seb128, je passe une grade partie de mon temps à essayer d'expliquer ce que sont les smartscopes et à lutter contre le terme "spyware" et "adware"
<seb128> YoBoY, iOS ou android te demandent si siri ou google now peuvent communiquer avec leur serveurs ? et est-ce que ça fait scandale ?
<febcrash> c'est vrai que cette histoire a fait du bruit  !
<seb128> oui, dans des cercles d'initiés
<YoBoY> seb128, google now te demande certains trucs effectivement
<quesh> la recherche en ligne c'est important d'avoir cette option, c'est juste la communication, là on s'est pris un : "ubuntu spyware" sans rien dire
<seb128> c'est un peu dommage que ça soit les libristes les plus prompt à critiquer ce genre de pb dans le libre
<YoBoY> et ce n'est pas le lanceur d'application
<seb128> YoBoY, ah, pas sur mon samsung
<cm-t_desktop> seb128: tu te connect avec ton compte google sur android, tu accepte des cgu
<seb128> cm-t_desktop, quand tu te connectes sur u1 également
<kanor> au sujet des information obtenu au niveau d'internet avec le dash les requétes sont envoyé en https mais pas les images en retour est ce q'il y a un fix sur ce point ?
<cm-t_desktop> seb128:  sur ubuntu tu veux chercher en local, tu t'atten à ce que ta recherche n'ailla pas sur le net
<YoBoY> et dans mes souvenirs (et j'ai reset mon téléphone il n'y a pas longtemps) il dit quand même ce qu'il fait
<cm-t_desktop> c'est un probleme de vie privée
<seb24> @Kanor oui je crois depuis la 13.10
<cm-t_desktop> lié à une faille de design/ergonomy
<winael> lool, on a essayé, mais comment veux-tu lutter contre des RMS et autres. La plupart des bloggeurs actifs ont directement utilisé publiciels et logiciel espion
<winael> y compris au sein d'Ubuntu-fr d'ailleurs
<lool> oui  :-(
<quesh> didrocks: il y a eu "ubuntu voice" de lancer, c'est bien comme projet mais pas assez mis en avant
<seb128> cm-t_desktop, le titre de l'entrée où tu tappes c'est "recherche sur votre ordinateur et à partir de sources en ligne", tu prends les français pour des idiots ? ;-) ("sources en ligne" c'est du français correct)
<cm-t_desktop> seb128: la vie privée est atteinte lorsqu'un utilisateur cherche à partager quelque chose à une échelle, et que cette échelle n'est pas respectée
<winael> rickspencer3, pire, il n'a pas lu les specs. Mais il est écouté... :'(
<didrocks> quesh: je pense qu'il faut que des membres de la communauté francophone lise au moins le planet ubuntu anglais
<didrocks> quesh: et fasse des blogs sur la version francophone
<cm-t_desktop> seb128: le dash case la vie privée dans ce sens
<febcrash> l'équipe de traduction francophone traduit le plus fidèlement possible le texte original
<lool> winael: j'ai relu la tribune de RMS hier, et j'ai été assez choqué rétrospectivement par les mots choisis pour dénoncer la fonctionalité
<didrocks> canonical ne peut pas faire la communication dans toutes les langues
<YoBoY> seb128, ba quand tu désactive la recherche en ligne, ça continue à marquer le même texte, on peut se demander si c'est vraiment désactivé ;)
<cm-t_desktop> je ne dit pas que c'est la fin du monde, mais c'est je pense ça qui est à l'origine de tout ce bruit
<quesh> didrocks: oui, mais tout le monde ne le fait pas, surtout ceux qui critiquent sont souvent des lecteurs de ce planet et d'autres.
<seb128> cm-t_desktop, c'est marqué "sources en ligne" au milieu quand t'ouvris, si les utilisateurs sont pas capables de lire une ligne ...
<YoBoY> (c'est un bug)
<yohgaz> Le pauvre c'est vraiment pas facile pour lui de parler en Français. :/
<seb128> YoBoY, ça c'est un bug, et dans l'autre sens
<lool> ignorant complètement le monde moderne, la réalité de la fonctionalité, et surtout utilisant un prisme franchement déformant sur le sujet
<didrocks> quesh: c'est à la communauté francophone de régler le problème à mon sens :)
<yohgaz> mais félicitation à lui d'essayer et d'y arriver
<winael> lool, le pire c'est qu'au même moment on était en train de réfléchir au redesign de la recherche unifiée (dec 2012)
<Ool> oui mais il y a pas une lens recherche locale, une lens recherche en ligne .. c'est la meme
<kanor> seb128: de souvenir je crois pas
<quesh> didrocks: oui, sauf que là il y a un soucis avec la france, donc une communication spécifique aurai été le bienvenu
<cm-t_desktop> seb128: quand tu va dans vie privé, et désactive la recherche en ligne, le dash continu de mettre recherche en ligne
<BlackEco> Il ne me semble pas que ce ne soit qu'un simple problème de communication. Et que ça ne touche pas que la communauté francophone...
<seb128> cm-t_desktop, c'est un bug du titre, dommage que personne ne l'ai rapporté avant (où qu'on n'ait pas remarqué le pb)
<winael> Ce qu'il faudrait, si Ubuntu-fr ouvre un blog, c'est d'avoir une tribune francophone pour Canonical
<cm-t_desktop> seb128: si l'utilisateur veux désactivé la recherche en  ligne, il doit écrire dans le dash pour chercher ou le sdésactivé, sauf qu'il fait déjà une recherche en ligne
<cm-t_desktop> seb128: le bug st ouvert
<YoBoY> c'est pas important, ça arrive les bugs, on a suffisamment confiance pour savoir que ce n'est qu'un bug d'affichage :)
<kanor> on entends la communauté française car elle est "organisé" mais je pense qu'on est pas le seul à parler de ce ujet
<kanor> +s
<winael> BlackEco, oui le Big Brother award n'est pas de nous, nous on a le DPI ;)
<seb128> YoBoY, c'est la première fois que je lis à propos de ce bug, mais ça me semble important à corriger pour la LTS, donc merci ;-)
<seb24> Je prépare un article pour l'UDS
<BlackEco> je suis ok avec kanor
<didrocks> kanor: non, on entend la communauté francophone car certains anciens sont des deux côtés
<seb24> Mais Didier c'est pas facile car les infos sont difficiles à obtenir
<YoBoY> ça a été rapporté à la session sur la sécurité il y a 2h
<didrocks> seb24: il faut suivre les hangouts
<seb128> cm-t_desktop, non, "il doit" c'est faut, les paramètres systèmes sont accessibles à partir du lanceur et de l'indicateur de session
<didrocks> ou regarder les pads
<didrocks> c'est pas simple
<didrocks> c'est sûr
<didrocks> c'est du travail
<YoBoY> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-scope-home/+bug/1202160
<udsbotu> Launchpad bug 1202160 in Unity Home Scope "Dash title "Search your computer and online sources" should update according to privacy setting" [Medium,Confirmed]
<didrocks> et il faut être plusieurs
<seb24> oui :p
<quesh> on t'entends mal cm-t_desktop
<seb24> je suis tout seul
<seb128> YoBoY, 'ci
<YoBoY> de rien :)
<YoBoY> (c'est pas moi qui l'ai vu ^^")
<BlackEco> À propos de Ubuntu Touch, va-t-on avoir un équivalent des ShareIntents de Android ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-scope-home/+bug/1202160
<lool> si on refait un hangout en français, ce serait sympa de savoir qui serait intéressé pour participer, à quelle fréquence on devrait les faire etc.
<BlackEco> +1
<YoBoY> lool, +1 pour en refaire régulièrement
<lool> (c'est pas obligé d'être autour de vUDS)
<febcrash> +1
<lilix> pour ça on peux faire un vote sur ubuntu-fr
<quesh> +1 pour une session par uds
<rickspencer3> lool, didrocks malheuresement, je dois partir
<didrocks> rickspencer3: pas de problème, on est sur la fin
<lool> rickspencer3: merci beaucoup d'être venu pour cette session
<didrocks> rickspencer3: bonne soirée!
<quesh> ok a+ rickspencer3
<BlackEco> bonne soirée rickspencer3
<YoBoY> on manque juste d'une équipe pour organiser ça, et faut savoir qui aller chercher/solliciter ;)
<Debaru> Merci Rick Spence.
<winael> lool, en discutant avec Nicolas Thomas, je me suis aperçus qu'il y avait une véritable frontière et que même à Canonical vous n'êtes pas forcément au courant de ce que fait Ubuntu-fr
<kanor> merci rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> je suis vraiment desolé pour mon masacre de votre belle lang :(
<YoBoY> thank you rickspencer3 :)
<rickspencer3> j'assey!
<YoBoY> tu parles très bien, ne t'inquiète pas
<winael> Faut vraiment qu'on resserre les liens
<didrocks> winael: je pense qu'ubuntu-fr est la loco-team que l'ont connait le mieux
<YoBoY> on massacre l'anglais tous les jours nous aussi ;)
<didrocks> winael: il est a plus de 200 locos-team
<didrocks> pas possible d'avoir cette relation close avec toutes :)
<didrocks> proche
 * didrocks arrête les anglicismes
<YoBoY> je regrette effectivement que les dév (chez canonical ou pas) ne semblent pas être assez investi dans la communauté ubuntu-fr
<winael> didrocks, le pb c'est quand je vois que le responsable commercial EMEA de Canonical me dire qu'il ne connait pas nos activités, je me dis il y a un truc.
<cm-t_desktop> YoBoY:  le problème c'est ubuntu-fr n'est pas assez présent dans le dev d'ubuntu uds, tout ça
<cm-t_desktop> jusqu'à ajourd'hui?
<cm-t_desktop> :)
<YoBoY> genre pour les activés plus techniques (global jam, app jam, autre…) on peut pas en organiser, on a pas de référent technique
<rorchar13> possible de passer un petit tweet pour annoncer les prochains Uds FR / Hangout via @ubuntufr svp?
<didrocks> YoBoY: j'en organisais, après, pas besoin d'être dev pour les faire par contre
<Ool> et juste rajouter une lens qui ne recherche pas en ligne comme ça si on veut on peut quand meme pas besoin de le virer ?
<didrocks> YoBoY: mais il faut des gens motivés et sûr Paris pour ubuntu-fr
<YoBoY> cm-t_desktop, ouai, ba perso, je commence à fatiguer , j'arrive plus à courir derrière les gens pour essayer d'avoir des trucs :(
<cm-t_desktop> rorchar13: demande à quesh   sinon il y a http://reddit.com/r/ubuntufr  (on cherche a faire un bot qui RT d'ailleur)
<didrocks> YoBoY: je pense pas que les problèmes de la loco doivent être reportés sur canonical par contre
<YoBoY> didrocks, si tu nous fait un truc sur Lyon, suffit juste de le mettre en valeur, ailleur que sur ubuntu-lyon.org ;)
<quesh> rorchar13: il y a eu un article sur le planet et du coup un twit
<YoBoY> tu écris quasi plus en fr sur ton blog par exemple
<cm-t_desktop> YoBoY: je ne cite personne, c'est juste un constat, pas d'agression, on a besoin de toi alors tu arrete tout de suite de froncer les sourcil
<didrocks> YoBoY: ouai, car ça prend du temps…
<cm-t_desktop> YoBoY: sudo sourire
<didrocks> YoBoY: j'ai commencé à 7h ce matin par exemple
<YoBoY> didrocks, je n'en doute pas, nous aussi on y passe du temps
<YoBoY> j'ai commencé tôt également
<didrocks> YoBoY: je pense que j'ai droit d'avoir une vie et pas d'être obligé d'organiser des trucs ubuntu-fr
<didrocks> mais bon, on en avait déjà discuté :)
<seb24> @didrocks, par contre si tu nous fait passer l'info en brute ou via un brouillon vite fait on peut s'en occuper niveau blog ensuite
<didrocks> donc pour répéter ce que je disais, je pense que la loco team fr est la loco qui a le plus de relation avec canonical (et où les problèmes sont le plus reporté)
<YoBoY> pas forcément en tant qu'organisateur, "faire un truc" ça peut être participer à, faire une conférence, aller à un événement libriste
<winael> lool, c'est le rôle de la LoCo, d'être votre relai :)
<YoBoY> on manque cruellement de communicants
<didrocks> seb24: mon blog (quand j'ai le temps de bloguer :p)
<seb24> Perso pour mon blog le plus gros problème c'est d'avoir une info fiable
<winael> lool, à la prochaine crise ?
<didrocks> tout n'est pas idéal
<lool> winael: :-)
<didrocks> mais c'est sain que la loco team ne soit pas dépendante de canonical
<seb128> YoBoY, perso participer de temps en temps à des discussions, surtout en ligne, ça ne me dérange pas (voyager c'est plus pénible)
<didrocks> YoBoY: les événements des développeurs, c'est pas des événements libristes?
<yohgaz> Pourquoi pas un tout les mois, les deux mois pour faire un point sur les nouveauté implanté, à venir et là ou il y a des problèmes, des bugs ?
<didrocks> yohgaz: genre le FOSDEM, le GUADEC?
<didrocks> YoBoY: $
<quesh> oui, chaque uds
<YoBoY> seb128, certes, ce serait des activités à organiser, mais là encore (pour le moment du moins) on manque d'une équipe qui organiserait tout ça
<didrocks> les jdll aussi :p
<winael> didrocks, oui. Mais j'apprécie qu'on marche de temps en temps main dans la main. Après tout on va au même endroit :)
<YoBoY> didrocks, pourquoi pas oui :)
<YoBoY> tu écris souvent en anglais pour ces événements
<YoBoY> (enfin ou pour d'uatres)
<seb128> YoBoY, par contre les discussions du style "si google ou apple envoient vos données en ligne on s'en fou, mais si Ubuntu le fait c'est des salauds" c'est fatiguant quand t'as passé ta semaine à bosser pour améliorer Ubuntu et que tu prends que des critiques en retour
<quesh> on manque de personnes pour le planet ubuntu-fr
<Debaru> Merci à vous =)
<YoBoY> seb128, pour rappel, en tant que "représentant", on se les mange aussi ;)
<YoBoY> merci à tous pour le hangout en tout css
<YoBoY> cas
<lilix> merci
<rorchar13> merci
<Ool> bonne soirée
<cm-t_desktop> merci à tous :)
<seb24> merci
<winael> seb128, moi je suis un fanboy officiel, genre comme l'apple fan boy
<Debaru> Bonne soirée ++
<lool> merci à tous d'être venus !
<seb128> YoBoY, vous deviez leur expliquer qu'il faut relativiser et se calmer ;-)
<yohgaz> En tout cas merci c'était sympa et on a appris plein de chose.
<lool> à bientôt
<winael> merci lool didrocks rickspencer3
<YoBoY> seb24, je pensais plus à des sujets plus ciblés, genre "app dev ou comment utiliser le sdk"
<yelin> forcément moi 'jarrive quand ça se termine...
<winael> a très vite
<febcrash> MERCI ++
<lool> winael: j'espère que tu seras au prochain hangout !
<yelin> merci quand même :)
<didrocks> merci winael :)
<winael> lool, pas de soucis :)
<seb24> YoBoy désolé j'ai pas suivis, j'ai du mal avec les IRC :D
<YoBoY> seb128, que veux tu, les gens se déchainent avec passion pour les choses qu'ils aiment :)
<YoBoY> seb24, désolé c'était pour seb128
<seb24> A ok je me disais bien :p
<YoBoY> ^^
<winael> YoBoY, pour ces sujets des vidéos (à traduire) sont en cours de prépa
<rorchar13> c'est quand et ou le planet ubutnu svp?
<seb128> YoBoY, c'est pénible parce qu'ils manifestent plus de haine pour ce qu'ils aiment que le reste et donc ils détruisent ce qu'ils aiment ...
<seb128> YoBoY, donc tout le monde y perd :/
<lool> la barre est mise plus haut pour Ubuntu
<winael> y'a eu toute une session la dessus mardi
<LuvLinuxOS> QUESTION What is happening with so many long term community members leaving?
<YoBoY> seb128, c'est la pointe de l'iceberg, un peu comme si tu étais officier de police, tu vois toute la misère du monde, et t'en oublie que le monde c'est pas que ceux qui viennent se plaindre :)
<lool> LuvLinuxOS: I'm afraid question time is over, nice trolling though
<lool> ;-)
<LuvLinuxOS> thanks
<seb24> Le plus gros problème c'est surtout arriver à avoir une bonne communication et éviter que ça ne polluue/empoisoine trop la communauté
<seb128> YoBoY, ouais, sauf que quand c'est les utilisateurs ça va, quand c'est la loco officielle c'est pas toute la misère du monde, c'est des représentant officiels qui continuent le trolling
<YoBoY> c'est juste qu'on arrive pas à se faire comprendre :(
<seb128> YoBoY, d'autant plus quand l'iso fr arrive à avoir un UI non officielle
<YoBoY> l'iso officielle à cause de tout ça est morte
<seb128> ça fait un peu "Ubuntu est trop con, plutôt que de régler le pb on va leur montrer le doigt et faire notre truc au dessus"
<YoBoY> (la dernière en ligne c'est la 12.10)
<lool> seb128: enfin cm-t_desktop était aux sessions pour parler dans le détail des problèmes
<seb128> lool, le pb c'est qu'on peut en discuter autant qu'on veut, c'est un désaccord d'opinion, pas un pb/pb technique
<lool> seb128: c'était une manière de répondre à la pression et aux demandes des utilisateurs, il faut reconnaître que c'est pas un problème spécifique à Ubuntu-fr -- fixubuntu.com c'était la même chose
<seb128> est-ce que ça vaut le coup d'imposer un avertissement à 90% des utilisateurs pour 10%  d'utilisateurs qui ont ce genre de pbs qui les concernent particulièrement
<lool> seb128: Oui, peut-être qu'on arrivera à mieux expliquer les choix produits si on parle plus souvent ensemble par exemple dans ce genre de hangout
<seb128> lool, oui, discuter c'est tjs utile ;-)
<lool> seb128: l'exemple que je donnais à quesh lundi (enfin je crois) c'était le build / l'option Free software dans Ubuntu
<lool> seb128: tu te souviens de ce mode "free software only" ou un truc comme ça
<seb128> pour pas avoir de drivers binaires ?
<lool> ça partait en gros des mêmes sentiments / critiques d'intégrité d'Ubuntu dans la défense de certaines valeurs
<lool> seb128: voilà
<YoBoY> ça a pris la forme d'un avertissement, parce que c'est fait à l'arrache, pas forcément bien pensé, etc… on ne demande qu'à avoir quelque chose de plus clean, moins intrusif, plus didactique, sauf que on arrive pas à faire comprendre l'utilité de la chose
<seb128> 'est-ce que je veux un ordi qui marche pas parce que je suis un extrémiste"
<Malizor> Le problème à l'époque c'est que la feature de recherche dans le dash a été présentée juste avant la release, donc peu de temps pour réagir et "violence"
<lool> et ça a été résolu en créant une flavor spécifique
<seb128> je respecte la position
<lool> qui finalement n'est plus maintenue
<seb128> pas la volonté de l'imposer à tout le monde
<lool> (tout comme les forks de Debian/Ubuntu)
<BlackEco> [troll] Sinon faut proposer Ubuntu GNOME de base :o)[/troll]
<seb128> BlackEco, tu sais que la recherche du shell a une intégration google ? ;-)
<lool> seb128: je pense qu'on est d'accord que c'est un choix produit
<BlackEco> seb128, j'ai pas souvenir d'avoir la possibilité de rechercher sur Google avec Gnome Shell
<lool> seb128: je pense que si on répond "vous pouvez créer une flavor « protection de la vie privée » mais il faudra la maintenir comme ci et ça" on gère plus facilement bon nombre de critiques
<lool> bon, je pense qu'on a assez fait couler de pixels sur le sujet pour ce soir
<lool> une tisane et au lit
<seb128> nuit
<zuric> Merci bien pour ce resumé, c'était très intéresant. Surtout les explications de lool au debut et les QR. Un peu deçu de la fin...
<YoBoY> (moi je pense qu'autour d'une bière on discute mieux… où sont les anciens uds T_T)
<YoBoY> merci à tous :)
<YoBoY> et bonne nuit
<BlackEco> bonne nuit
<lool> zuric: c'était le sujet le plus difficile à la fin, je sius d'accord qu'on aurait du finir plus vite et sur un sujet plus positif
<YoBoY> c'est parce qu'il manque le verre pour trinquer à la fin, tout ce finit mieux quand on trinque ;)
 * lool va se servir un petit verre alors
<seb128> beaujolais nouveau!
<lool> haha
<YoBoY> ha oui, c'est aujourd'hui ou demain ça ?
<lool> il y a une soirée beaujolais nouveau à deux pas, mais c'est la liste municipale ennemie
<lool> ce sera samedi le beaujolais !
<lool> YoBoY: toujours le jeudi
<lool> toujours le troisième jeudi même
<YoBoY> ba, je consomme que rarement du vin, et encore plus rarement du beaujolais :p
<lool> je recommande le Karambolage de cette semaine d'ailleurs   :-)
<lool> où il est dit assez clairement qu'en fait le beaujolais c'est dégueu mais c'est un super coup marketing
<YoBoY> on se fait un truc sur Paris en décembre ? genre le Hangout/hangover de fin d'année :p
<lool> sure
<lool> je prends plein de congés en fin d'année
<YoBoY> (on peut même imaginer un hangout sur plusieurs sites :p)
<lool> à partir de mi-décembre
<kanor> moi j'ai fais le beaujolais avant la réunion ;-)
<lool> mais du coup j'ai pas mal de dîners / déjeuners avec des amis pendant la période des fêtes, il suffit qu'on cale ça un peu en avance
<YoBoY> fait le point sur ton agenda, et propose quelques dates, on verra à partir de là :)
<YoBoY> ++ tout le monde
<DevUps> Hi
#ubuntu-uds-plenary 2014-11-18
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-plenary to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/plenary/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/11/18/%23ubuntu-uds-plenary.html
<Ubuntu> Hello everybody!!
<DebianISHERE> Hey
<Zachris> Hello
<Zachris> May I ask?
<DebianISHERE> Sure
<DebianISHERE> Whats the question?
<DebianISHERE> Hey MAC ma baby
<Zachris> Ubuntu Touch is out there and Nexus phones/slates are compatible. However nobody talks about that possibility. Why is that?
<DebianISHERE> I dunno
<Mac_> Hi i'm a Mac.
<TahloC> Hi all, this is tahlo from iraq
<Zachris> It seems Ubuntu Desktop/server take all visibility.
<DebianISHERE> OMG WINDOWS!!!
<Mac_> Hi i'm a Mac
<Windows> ...and I'm a PC
<DebianISHERE> Im DEBIAN
<DebianISHERE> End all
<DebianISHERE> i will win
<Mac_> Hey Deban how's it going?
<DebianISHERE> I AM FREE
<DebianISHERE> How much for you? Stevie?
<Mac_> I cost as much as your mother
<Zachris> For example CyanogenMod has exact instructions how to install CM on Nexus.
<DebianISHERE> WELL MA MOTHER IS DA QUEEN
<DebianISHERE> Same price as a mac
<DebianISHERE> sad because its true
<Windows> Please get back on topic
<Mac_> Sorry guys, I am just playing some games
<DebianISHERE> Ctrl+Alt+Delete
<DebianISHERE> TRYING TO PLAY SOME GAMES? I know what you mean bro
<Mac_> You ever bsod'd so hard you shat yourself
<Windows> yeah
<DebianISHERE> I NEVER BSOD
<Zachris> Sorry, I have to quit. I thought we'd talk not just hang around.
<DebianISHERE> I have a question... Why is linux the best.. This question is aiming at Windows and Mac!!!
<Mac_> Well you see Zachris i'll see you later :*
<Windows> GNU/Linux is the best type of OS
<DebianISHERE> I will see you in a few seconds because you are running me
<DebianISHERE> WINDOWS BACK OFF
<Mac_> FUCK YOU
<Mac_> I WILL SLIT YOUR CLIT
<Mac_> THATS RIGHT FUCK ALL YALL AND GET THE FUCK OUTTA MY CAT
<DebianISHERE> What is IRC?
<DebianISHERE> Is there a ubuntu admin here i want to report a bug
<DebianISHERE> MAC IS IN THE CHAT
<Mac_> WELL YOU SEE YOU LIL GOBSHITE
<DebianISHERE> AND WINDOWS JUST LEFT WELL DONE YOU FIXED ONE BUG
<ukbeast89> What's The topic? (What I miss?)
<DebianISHERE> I'll RIP YA DICK OFF
<Mac_> FUCKING DEBIAN CANT RUN REAAAAAL GMAES
<Mac_> I MEAN GAMEZ
<DebianISHERE> Mac lets be friends
<DebianISHERE> <3
<Mac_> I don't like non-user friendly assholes like yourself
<Mac_> </3
<DebianISHERE> But... But... MAC.... I LOVE YOU
<Mac_> It's not you... it's meee
<Mac_> No wait it's definitely you
<DebianISHERE> Yeah it is you..... Expensive much?
<Mac_> M8 I will rape ya titties,
<DebianISHERE> TIME FOR ME TO LEAVE
<DebianISHERE> I AM GOING TO INSTALL MAC
<Mac_> 8/8 gr8 b8 like masterb8
<Mac_> MacOS is best OS
<DebianISHERE> Any admins here?
<Mac_> All ya'll admins needa grow a pair of ballsacks and man up you lil guuuuuurls
<Mac_> Anyway peace out I needa catch a bus niggas
<DebianISHERE> IM going to go and play some games........ :/
<pieterk> hi
<ukbeast89> That reminds me of a question I'll ask later
<RamonLaTorre> good morning
<pikashoo> good evening
<ukbeast89> Newsfont on MIR? and next version of unity.
<mhall119> start questions with QUESTION: in all caps
<ukbeast89> QUESTION:  Newsfont on MIR? and next version of unity.
<dholbach> hey
<dholbach> if you have questions
<dholbach> keep them coming
<RamonLaTorre> QUESTION: Main differences between 12.04 LTS and 14.04 LTS?
<dholbach> more questions? :)
<pikashoo> :/
<RamonLaTorre> no body answered my question... thanks a lot
<pikashoo> QUESTION: can we haz click packages in Ubuntu 15.04?
<aveemashfaq> http://aveemashfaq.blogspot.in/2014/11/bridging-gaps-in-ubuntu-user-base.html
<aveemashfaq> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-community-team/2014-November/000108.html
<aveemashfaq> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-community-team/2014-November/000110.html
<pikashoo> thanks
<aveemashfaq> sorry. I was only looking the irc. i did not watch the stream
<aquarius> QUESTION: (possibly already asked, sorry, I'm tuning in late) OMG Ubuntu have just, while speaking about Corebird, called out the dearth of Ubuntu desktop applications and suggested that desktop app devs are targeting other platforms (elementary, Mint, Gnome) because Ubuntu is concentrating on non-desktop platforms (http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/11/linux-twitter-app-corebird-new-release). Do you think the
<aquarius> criticism is reasonable, and what's going on to alleviate the issue?
<Cornel_> QUESTION:What are the main priorities for Ubuntu 15.04? Design ,applications or convergence ?
<nanek> QUESTION: Is it familiar how Mir and switchable graphics will be supported out of box? I am sorry if my question is asked before.
<aquarius> it is a tricky question, which is why I asked it. Thank you, popey and dholbach
 * dholbach hugs aquarius
<aveemashfaq> Thank you popey and dholbach for your overview on my project. I was waiting desperately for this. There will be more mails in the community team mailing list.
<dholbach> thanks aveemashfaq!
<dholbach> hope that was useful
<dholbach> maybe send another post to ubuntu-community-team@ again
<aveemashfaq> yup. indeed it was. And I will be sending a more comprehensive and complete mail in some time
<dholbach> :)
<dholbach> brilliant
<aveemashfaq> thank you
<dholbach> anytime
<nanek> AMD + Intel like
<nanek> Thank you for answering :D
<Cornel_> Thank you!
<dholbach> thanky everyone - I had loads of fun
<popey> thanks!
<popey> that was fun
<dholbach> and I hope I have a working webcam next time :)
<nanek> Bye all :)
